# Don Amann, Unexpected Creations.



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok here we go, many of you on here do not know me and I'm ok with that. I don't have a spectacular build log listed, nor a portfolio full of pics of my installed equipment. I don't own nor do I work for anything in the car audio field. I am just a gentleman who through the years has been roasted over the colas by numerous shops. I am sure my story reads like several on here, on that note I don't feel more special then others. 

To me my story begins and ends upon my meeting of a high caliber gentleman by the name of Don. My cries of frustration had people pointing me in his direction, and truth be told I just knew that this was to be another snake oil treatment meant to lube me before entry. Man was I wrong, I'm not going to draw the story from A to Z. What I am going to do is present my expectations and how they were met. I purchased several pieces from Don before even meeting him, and yes he did question why I was buying what he felt wasn't really needed, but yet still met my requests. After sales, I really wanted/needed as shop that was going 110% into my build! and would not stop until all of my needs were met. I took myself and my two Princess daughters and we dropped off my garage car. I call it that because it never sees daylight. Not that it's anything unique, I just have no need to drive it. During the weekend that I was there, my car was taken back to scratch and all work done before was removed, or improved upon.

It was a tight deadline that I gave Don, but I felt that if it couldn't be met, then I wasn't dealing with the person whom I needed to be. Needless to say, my needs were not only met, but exceeded. The concerns that I had afterwards have been or are going to be addressed. I can honestly say that my chapter on car audio is being closed on a positive note. For this I have Don and Eric to thank. These two are like the. Batman and Robin of car audio.

So what I am saying in essence is if you want your gear for a really great price, your install to sparkle, or just need to be brought back to reality, Don Amann has you covered. I encourage those who have dealt with Don to chime in to reinforce that of which I have typed. Of course hopefully Don himself will appear in this and thank me for causing him the stress that I have lol. A toast to Don, good people all the way across the board.

Benjamin aka Coppertone, sole driver of DRKNESS.....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Benjamin, your words are much appreciated my friend. It has been my pleasure dealing with you - not so much some of the former stuff 'installed' though !


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Whoa - a lot of love on this thread!! 
Can we get some pictures?? Lots and lots of pictures?? Thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

get some pics up and i can pin it


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Bump for pictures. Bump bump lots of pictures!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol I spoke with Don yesterday, and we have two more changes coming up asap, so as soon as that occurs they will be posted. Just take in account that I am a no nonsense simplistic audio person. I have no interest in flash, just sounds that will make you forget that it's not flashy.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

hmm... you must be changing the stereo more often than I change the motor oil!! 
ok Don please hurry please please!!


----------

